# FX5 Help please



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

I could use some help please.
One of my FX5 filters has started to pulse. The stream is not steady and I can hear the motor sucking and pausing it seems. Can you suggest what I should look for as a cause. The filter has just been cleaned and is without debris. I have not cleaned the motor housing just the inside media containers and the interior of the filter canister body


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

id check the impeller, thats what sucks about these filters, the motors on the bottom so easy to get crap stuck in ther


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Sounds like you may have it over stuffed with media. Read the manual there are like 3 - 4 instances that this occurs with. Impellar, Air, Media, Blocked intake, Crimped Pipes etc.
Good luck!


----------

